# Airbag blinking light wont reset!



## vtsts (Dec 31, 2016)

Hi everyone and thanks for your answer in advanced. 

I have a 2013 Nissan Rogue and the airbag blinking light wont turn off (reset).
I tried to do following procedure (found on couple web-sites) several times but it doesn't help:

1. Turn the key from off to on.

2. Watch the airbag light closely. It will stay on for a few secs. and then as soon as it blinks off (the start of the flashing), turn the key off instantly.

3. Count to 5 (1 Mississippi, 2 Mississippi . . . .)

4. Repeat steps 1-3 two more times until you have done the cycle three times.

5. Now turn the key on and watch the light. It will start blinking in a different, slower manner. This is diagnostic mode. You can watch this for a little 

while, no hurry.

6. Now turn the key off again, Count to 5 like in step 3 again, and turn back on. If the procedure worked, the airbag light will not be flashing.

Also this is the flashing pattern: 1 long blink and 12 short blinks, here is the video: youtube.com/watch?v=uttZSE6g5GM


HERE IS THE PATTERN IMAGE:

farm1.staticflickr.com/745/31152185484_5fed190ae4_b.jpg


Can some one advise pls.


Thanks!!


----------

